# Dislocated Shoulder



## Gents82 (Jun 12, 2006)

For us Basics, what is the correct way to handle someone with a dislocated shoulder? I believe the book mentions to put into a sling and don't attempt to pop back into place. But I've talked to many people who have dislocated their shoulder and they say it extremely painful. Without us not being able to administer a pain killer I doubt the patient would sit still in an ambulance ride to the ER. Does anyone here have experience with treating this type of injury?


----------



## c-spine (Jun 12, 2006)

What we learned in class is don't try to put it back in place, but if it goes by itself, just document and it's ok. We learned to sling and swathe it to prevent it from moving and transport.


----------



## joemt (Jun 12, 2006)

As a person who has dislocated a shoulder... I can tell you .. it IS painful, but a ride to the hospital isn't that bad.... do your best to alleviate their pain as much as possible by splinting, and allowing them to sit in the most comfortable position, Oxygen if indicated...


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 12, 2006)

yeah the same, splint/sling it in place and give them O2, it may hurt like a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: on the way to the hospital but it's better than sitting at home hurting. Just try to keep the pt's breathing at a controlled rate (they tend to hyperventilate) and reassure them they'll get happy meds very shortly in the hospital.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jun 12, 2006)

At the basic level there really isnt oo much to do for the dislocation injury, immobilize, o2, v/s, and transport...if ALS if nearby see if they can come over and give some wonderful morphine to the patient, otherwise, transport and position of comfort is the ticket!


----------



## OECTECH (Jun 13, 2006)

I dealt with about 3 dislocated shoulders this year.  Many more happened but I dealt with 3.  Its amazing some people you can definitely see how much it hurts and others continue to joke around.  

In the Ski Patrol we use an Airplane Splint, it fits right in the gap between your arm and your chest.(For those of you confused lift your arm out to your side, that almost 90* angle it fits into.).  Thats how we transport them off the slope.  Once in the patrol room we switch to a blanket roll it does the same thing as the airplane and has a little more cushion.  We use cravats to secure both.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 13, 2006)

I think you pretty much answered your own question.  I can't imagine the protocol are much different for ALS or BLS, besides ALS pushing some pain meds.  I'd immobilize and transport.  O2 if needed, more for psych than anything.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree with above posts. The problem is with shoulder dislocation the muscles tighten and spasm, thus causing more pain. Splinting to the best ability, ( be sure they have adequate circulation prior and after) and a nice smooth ride if possible. 

Oxygen, (unless really needed for other purposes) will not change any ortho problem. 

It usually takes LOTS of analgesics to relax the muscles to be able to reduce the head of the humerus back into the cup. Dependent upon the type of dislocation as well (anterior/post) different methods is used for reduction. Usually those that are unable to form a "salute" may have the anterior cruciate tear...

R/r 911


----------

